# Avis aux possesseur de mac SE



## shtroumfignou (3 Août 2004)

Voila ,j'ai jeter il y a très longtemps un mac SE ,le pauvre ,encombrait plus qu'autre chose.
Au fil des années je suis devenu de plus en plus accro au mac ,mais alors le vrai geekmac ,pas le p'tit slip.
Alors voila pourquoi je regrette terriblement d'avoir mis aux rébut ce mac ,ce SE ,ce vieux truc :
En effet en le démontant ,j'avais remarque sur l'intérieur de sa coque une bonne *20ene de signatures* là ,moulées dans le plastique et je n'y avais pas prêté plus d'intention !!!!(surement les signature des créateurs !!)
Alors je voudrais que les heureux possesseur de cette machine vérifie et confirme ce que je viens de dire car rien que pour ca j'aimerais à nouveau posseder cette machine!!(des photos ,des photos...)
Si vous avez connaissance de ces signatures ,il y a celle de steve?!!
Cette particularité est peut-être très connu mais j'aimerai beaucoup y rejeter un coup d'oeil!!!
Alors à vos tournevis et merci d'avance!!
(euh personne à un SE a vendre!!!)


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

je peux te confirmer que  l'intérieur de la coque des macs +, SE et je crois aussi classiques comporte des signatures moulées avec le plastique.
je ne peux là, de suite vérifier car mes SE, servent d'étagère à la campagne et ne se rallument qu'une fois l'an pour une partie de spaceward ho !
Comme, si je me sépare de l'un de mes SE cela risque de déséquilibrer mes étagères, je les vends par paire, et très cher, car une fois vendus, j'ai plus d'étagère 

voilà, voilà, sinon très chouette ton avatar.


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

Je confirme, dans mon ancien + comme dans le SE que j'ai récupéré, ya les signatures moulées...


----------



## mfay (3 Août 2004)

J'ai pas envi d'ouvrir mes deux vieux SE pour vérifier 

 Y'en-a t'il qui ont la signature de Job ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Août 2004)

moi j'avais vendu le mien a un ami, il y a quelques années, puis je lui ai racheté l'an dernier il voulait s'en debarasser...... mais je ne l'ai jamais ouvert pour voir si il y a des signatures a l'interieur !!


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

En parlant de SE...

Personne aurait une carte ethernet pas cher pour cuila ? (je crois que c'est un slot PDS mais j'suis pas sûr)

Mon SE s'ennuie sans réseau


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de SE...
> 
> Personne aurait une carte ethernet pas cher pour cuila ? (je crois que c'est un slot PDS mais j'suis pas sûr)
> 
> Mon SE s'ennuie sans réseau



Vais voir dans la cave de l'uni s'il y en a une qui traine....


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vais voir dans la cave de l'uni s'il y en a une qui traine....


bien sympa! merci


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

ils ont fait le ménage mais il reste:
- un mac plus sans ethernet (trop beau cette souris monstrueuse)
- un mac classic sans ethernet
- un mac II avec une carte ethernet, mais est-elle compatible avec le SE?


----------



## mercutio (3 Août 2004)

Ah ce bon vieux mac SE, moi je l'aimais bien (dark castle, shufflepuck et spaceward...) mais mon père a toujours été frustré de ne pas avoir eu le SE/30 (à l'époque près de 1000 euros plus cher).


Si quelqu'un vend la carte accélératrice...


Cette machine était plus évolutive et avais plus de connectique que l'imac bondi blue...un comble (même la souris est meilleure que le mulot...)


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

Il semble que le IIsi ait un slot PDS comme le SE/30 que j'ai

par contre le II n'a que des slots NuBUS donc c'est surement une carte NuBUS!

Dommage, merci d'être allé dans la poussière


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Il semble que le IIsi ait un slot PDS comme le SE/30 que j'ai
> 
> par contre le II n'a que des slots NuBUS donc c'est surement une carte NuBUS!
> 
> Dommage, merci d'être allé dans la poussière



Oui désolé c'est un IIci, 3 slot NuBUS. Par contre on en a 2 de IIci, full of RAM (16 barettes), et comme c'est des dimm 30 pin si tu en veux t'as qu'a passer


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui désolé c'est un IIci, 3 slot NuBUS. Par contre on en a 2 de IIci, full of RAM (16 barettes), et comme c'est des dimm 30 pin si tu en veux t'as qu'a passer


 
Alors ca très volontiers  je crois qu'no peut le pousser à 128 Meg... mais ya que 4 slot


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Macintosh SE/30

CPU: Motorola MC68030
CPU Speed: 16 MHz
FPU: 68882
Bus Speed: 16 MHz
Data Path: 32 bit (not 32 bit clean)
ROM: 256 kB
RAM Type: 30 pin SIMM
Minimum RAM Speed: 120 ns
Onboard RAM: 0 MB
RAM Slots: 8
Maximum RAM: 32 MB

No prob, je suis à l'université de lausanne 7/7 alors envoie un mp quand tu veux passer


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Macintosh SE/30
> 
> RAM Slots: 8
> Maximum RAM: 32 MB


Bizzare j'avais vu 4 slots... j'ai du mal lire.

Tu peux metter au max des barettes de 16 meg semble-t-il même si c'est pas supporté officiellement (merci mode32)


Enfin pour le moment ya 4 Meg alors un ptit plus sera le bien venu

J'dois passer du côté de l'uni une de ses prochaines semaines alors je te redirais, merci sympa!


----------



## bouilla (4 Août 2004)

C'est bizarre votre histoire là, car j'ai un SE démonté ici aussi et *j'ai pas de signatures dedans !* 


est ce que je me suis fais avoir ? on peux l'échanger ? la garantie fonctionne encore ? 

 :rateau:


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre votre histoire là, car j'ai un SE démonté ici aussi et *j'ai pas de signatures dedans !*
> 
> 
> est ce que je me suis fais avoir ? on peux l'échanger ? la garantie fonctionne encore ?
> ...


 un SE integré ?
logiquement tu devrais, à l'interieur de la carrosserie.
sinon appelle apple ils te l'echangeront peut-être contre un ipod


----------



## bouilla (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un SE integré ?
> logiquement tu devrais, à l'interieur de la carrosserie.
> sinon appelle apple ils te l'echngerons peut-être contre un ipod




c'est un SE FDHD, ça explique peut etre ça   


_ils s'en tirent bien  _ :mouais:


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

ceci explique donc cela


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses !!
Quelqu'un pourrait tenté une photo ?
Ca doit pas être évident je pense !!(un coup de craie à plat peut-être)
Je suis un poil exigeant là !!
Ciao!


----------



## FredStrasbourg (4 Août 2004)

Effectivement, sur mon macplus, figurent la signature de Jobs (elle n'est pas entière, vu que la forme du boitier la masque partiellement), et on ne peut lire que "ve Jobs", et Woszniak, entre-autres ! La classe !


----------



## Tiobiloute (4 Août 2004)

les Photos !! les Photos !!


----------



## shtroumfignou (5 Août 2004)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, sur mon macplus, figurent la signature de Jobs (elle n'est pas entière, vu que la forme du boitier la masque partiellement), et on ne peut lire que "ve Jobs", et Woszniak, entre-autres ! La classe !



 c'est clair des photos ,des photos ,sinon tout Macgé va démonter son mac au cas ou il y aurait ces signatures!!!!!
Tiens au fait c'était une drole d'idée ca quand même  :mouais: 
C'est sur qu'aujourd'hui Steve va pas compliquer ses chaines de fabrication !!!

Ouha imaginez le coté amovible du G5 avec toutes les signatures des concepteurs!!!
Les mac-geeks l'accrocheraient au mur tel un cadre!!


----------



## root (5 Août 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait c'était une drole d'idée ca quand même :mouais:


Qqn à connaissance d'un autre constructeur à faire pareil ?

tiens en fait... j'devrais démonter l'Newton pour voir s'il est signé à l'intérieur


----------



## Arth (5 Août 2004)

Regarde par ici


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Regarde par ici


25 euros pour un SE/30 ? ben merde  j'vendrai pas le mien à ce prix là...

mais ça ne répond pas à ma question


----------

